# nowe jajko i wyłączanie kompa

## donmateo

Nowe jajko 2.6.36-zen i po kilka dniach zauważyłem następujący problem. Po pewnym czasie komputer sam się wyłącza - prawdopodobnie wtedy kiedy jest jego większe obciążenie - jakiś checking hash albo coś innego. Nie jest to wyłączanie typu brak prądu ale normalnie tak jakbym mu wpisał poweroff - wszystkie usługi po kolei się wyłączają. Myślę, że problem leży gdzieś w moim .configu, choć mogę się mylić. 

http://pastebin.ca/1983726

----------

## ryba84

Sprawdź lepiej temperaturę procesora. U mnie jak temperatura osiągała wartość krytyczną to system normalnie się zamykał.

----------

## donmateo

po godzinie mielenia rtorrentem+ssl:

```
~ $ sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:       +93.0°C  (crit = +127.0°C)                  

temp2:       +90.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
```

No i faktycznie trochę mnie te temperatury przerażają, choć do wartości w nawiasach jeszcze daleko. Zauważyłem, że komputer jest jakby bardziej cichy - ciekawi mnie czy wiatraczek w ogóle chodzi. Da się to jakoś programowo sprawdzić?

----------

## sherszen

Nie patrz na to co jest w nawiasie tylko zajmij się tym prędko. Temperatury zbyt wysokie.

----------

## ryba84

Dokładnie u mnie bios podnosił alarm po przekroczeniu 80 stopni. Sprawdź wiatraczek i czy dobrze przylega radiator do procesora. Jak jest ok to pewnie pasta przewodząca do wymiany (tak było u mnie).

----------

